# marine battery...



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i have a 17' bass boat and i want to change the three batteries (one starter and two for trolling)that it uses. do you guys have any recommendations for brand and or type and size? thanks


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Sears had a die hard marine battery on sale for 64.99


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ive got an interstate and it seems to do well. I think its got 750 cca and I run a johnson 50hp


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

stat4u,
That's a starting battery, not deep cycle.
I had to check cuz I bought a couple of the 89.99 size 27 for my 24v trolling motor and if that model was on sale, I was going for the match


----------



## STX Red (Jun 1, 2008)

Optima Marine. They're a little expensive, but they're well worth it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Nautlus, boaters world carries them, great marine battery have had one on my boat for years


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> Nautlus, boaters world carries them, great marine battery have had one on my boat for years


had a one of those Nautlus lasted for 6yrs then 
I went to Diehard one went out right at warrenty the other lasted 3 yrs. Just sold the boat and replaced both with Walmart.The warrenty replaced Diehard was week again after 2 yrs.
Son uses Walmart and lasted longer than Diehards.
I would get Nautilus again.
"Sears Stuff "aint LIke it used to be!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Thanks For...*

the recommendations. i'd seen the optimas' but not the nautilus. i have the diehards now but they've sat for two seasons so i thought i would change them rather then risk it. 

from what i have read so far it seems like the deep cycle is the way to go, right? thanks again for the advise!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

use two deep cycles for trolling motors and get a dedicated starting battery


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been using Everstarts from Walmart for years . They are made by Interstate and are the best value out there for your dollar . Oh , had them on my Parker for going on 3 years and no issues .


----------

